# H. hottentotta- venom



## sad_mad (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello.
I'd like to ask about real venom power of H. hottentotta. On the venomlist.com I found some information saying that it's 3-3.5/5, what isn't a terrific score, meanwhile on Polish forums people say H. hottentotta is one of the most venomous scorpions.
It wouldn't be my first scorpion, I've already bought B. jacksoni & C. keyserlingi. I breed arachnids for 1.5 year and I've got respect and experience with them.

Cheers

Sad_Mad

Ps. That's NOT stupid question, really .


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jan 6, 2008)

well, their venom is pretty nasty, from what ive read


----------



## edesign (Jan 8, 2008)

keep your hands out of the tank at ALL times and you should be fine...only use tongs or tweezers or something to feed and perform tank maintenance. Since scorps can't climb smooth surfaces there should be almost no chance of them escaping provided you don't give them any way to get to the top (they can climb silicon beads used in aquariums)...and remember, they can and will use their tails as personal "jacks" to lift themselves higher off the ground. I had one escape from an open deli cup left out while I was at work...it was a freshly molted specimen and I thought it was tall enough. The empty cup when I got home proved otherwise lol...I found it a few hours later under a pile of dirty clothes  I made a post about it so if you do a search for jacksoni's it should come up if you want to read about it.

edit: oops, I thought we were talkin about B. jacksoni's lol...regardless, the above still applies. Hottentotas (i think i botched that) are known to have a nasty venom...not something I would want to get stung by even if someone "only" rates it a 3.5.


----------



## NrthCstInverts (Jan 9, 2008)

Getting stung period is BAD!! means YOU messed up.

 Getting stung by a hottentotta is super bad dude, getting stung by a little ole 3.5 will seriously make you question if you wanna keep scorps anymore.


----------



## Xaranx (Jan 9, 2008)

People get too caught up in numbers, the whole grading 1-5 thing is retarded.  Hottentotta isn't something you wanna be stung by.  The jacksoni isn't too bad, I don't use tongs for them, they either play dead or run away.  The hottentottas are...inquisitive and like to investigate intruders into their domain.


----------

